# 96365



## MacksMom (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of the CPT Changes:  An Insider's View 2009?  If you could share the information for CPT code 96365 I would very much appreciate it.  We're having an issue with getting Medicare to pay for this procedure when our Cardiologist performs it in the hospital setting.  If anyone has any info at all about this procedure code please respond.  Any help is appreciated.  Thank you!

NEVERMIND.  I SEE THE GUIDELINE STATING THIS PROCEDURE CANNOT BE REPORTED BY THE PHYSICIAN IN THE FACILITY SETTING.


----------

